# Syrian hamsters - West Yorkshire



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

I have two elderly hamsters (2 years +) here that were part of a group of 6 oldies to join me yesterday after their old owner found out they were losing their home. 4 of the 6 have permanent homes (including at least one staying here). The two remaining girls can be homed, but if they don't find homes they will remain with me for the rest of their lives. 

The first girl is Gnawra, previously named Nuggit - a honey (?) female syrian hamster. We thought she had micropthalmia (tiny eyes, a birth defect) on arrival, but under her squinty eyelids the eyes are normal size, so she is just a squinty individual. Her eyes do open more when she is cramming food in her pouches lol. She is in good health and is friendly once out and about. She has bitten once when being picked up out of her cage, but since then has been fine to be handled (and has been handled a lot). We obviously would only let her go to an experienced and understanding home. 

The 2nd girl is Yoghurt (named by her previous owner), a cream (?) female Syrian hamster. She is shy in her cage and squawked on being picked up the first time here, but since then has been fine to be handled. Perhaps in both cases it was the stress of the journey and change of home, coupled with being disturbed in their beds. They will both continue to be assessed here thoroughly and full backup will be offered - if their homes do not work out I will take them back permanently. 

Photos of these girls can be found on the small animals photo section, but I will take better photos later and post them on this thread. Both girls can go with the (very small) temporary cages they came with, but would ideally need a large one level cage with suitable bar spacing waiting for them in their new home. Both girls are healthy and active for their age.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Better photos (click for bigger):


"Yoghurt" (I seriously have to think of a better name for her lol).


Gnawra with her eyes more open!


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Gnawra passed away this morning - she never found a forever home.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

We also have a young female hamster with special behavioural needs to rehome. She is nicknamed Banshee as she is very vocal when being handled. She doesn't bite but would benefit from an experienced owner as she does jump and run away. If anyone can offer her a home it would be amazing. Pics later xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh i am so sorry hun!!! RIP Gnawra!!!

Sending hugs!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks - it shouldn't have come as a surprise but it did. She was very much loved here and never lived up to her name with us xx


----------

